# mail free : je ne retrouve pas mon mot de passe



## solornat (20 Octobre 2013)

OS Court, je n'en peux plus

Je n'ai plus mon identifiant free mail j'ai l'adresse par contre, je suis allée voir sur mon trousseau d'accès j'ai essayé 250 fois.. cela ne fonctionne pas. Mon pb ?

Sur l'interface Free (dont j'ai bien les identifiants et mots de passe)
je vais dans rattacher mon mail free OR comme je ne connais plus mon mot de passe... il ne veut l'accepter et la comble de la bétise : il me dit vous avez oublié votre mot passe webmail ?
Je clique sur OUI bien et la que fait il ????????
Je vous le donne en mille...
Il me donne le mot de passe de l'interface Free que je connais déjà par coeur....
Os court 

En fait le pb venait du départ on un mail m'annonce que ma boite freebox est saturée et qu'il fallait que je delete mes mails.. Or avant j'allais sur Zimbra mais comme après j'ai utilisé gmail j'ai rapatrié tous mes mails sur gmail (Merci gmail) mais cela fait longtemps et je ne me souviens plus de mon mot de passe free mail...

J'ai tel à free assistance et ils m'ont dit que j'avais  bien fait tout ce que j'ai commencé.. 

Mais pourquoi sur zimbra ou freemail quand on me demande mon mot de passe ON ME RENVOIE LE MOT DE L'INTERFACE FREE...

HELP THANKS


----------



## Aliboron (20 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Ce que tu décris est un peu confus mais je crois comprendre que tu disposes bien de ton mot de passe d'abonné Free, celui qui permet de se connecter à son compte. Et par contre, tu ne retrouves plus ton mot de passe pour un compte de messagerie (ce qui est évidemment autre chose).

Si le compte de messagerie dont tu cherches le mot de passe est bien un compte rattaché à ton abonnement, il te faut aller, une fois identifié sur ton compte principal dans "Mon abonnement" > "Mes informations" > "Gérer mes emails free". Et là, tu peux demander les identifiants et mots de passe de tes comptes de messagerie.

Si ça ne correspond pas à ce que tu cherches à faire, merci de donner quelques précisions&#8230;


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Par ailleurs, il est ici question de messagerie internet, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2013)

Aliboron a déjà débrouissaillé un peu les éléments confus

autres points
As tu associé à compte abonné free ad l o uce compte email une adresse email  de secours (de preference non free) ?
oùsont recu les procédures "oubli de mot de passe""
parce que sinon ca tourne en rond

et quelle freebox?
si tu es en revolution tu as hotline  gratosse et eux peuvent débloquer
---
et tout ca plaide encore en faveur de garder des traces de ses logs
*sur papier planqué 
ou
* dans un gerant de mots de passe et notes privées  hors trousseau mac ( ou en sup)
y en a plein y compris gratosses genre keepass  lastpass ou en payant la rolls du genre(1password)  
ou
*un fichier texte sécurisé


----------



## solornat (21 Octobre 2013)

Merci Bernard mais quand je veux rattacher ma boite aux lettres Free sur mon compte dans le serveur free il me demande mon mot de passe.. donc retour à la case départ... Je ne peux rattacher mon compte free car je  n'ai pas de mot de passe ..enfin il est perdu... dès que je redemande (sur le webmail free ou zimbra mon mot de passe mail on me renvoie mon mot de passe freebox... que j'ai déjà mais c normal car le compte visiblement n'est plus rattaché... au compte ..

---------- Post added at 09h38 ---------- Previous post was at 09h35 ----------

Merci Pascal
j'avais des mots de passe dans mon trousseau ... mais aucun ne fonctionne, j'ai déjà tel à free qui me dit qu'il doit s'en occuper dans  la journée et cela fait 3 jours... je ne reçois plus mes mails car ma BAL free est Saturéeeee
Bonne idée la freebox revolution.. je vais essayer tout de suite.. As tu un numéro de hotline ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2013)

> j'avais des mots de passe dans mon trousseau ... mais aucun ne fonctionne, j'ai déjà tel à free qui me dit qu'il doit s'en occuper dans  la journée et cela fait 3 jours... je ne reçois plus mes mails car ma BAL free est Saturéeeee
> Bonne idée la freebox revolution.. je vais essayer tout de suite.. As tu un numéro de hotline ?


tu l'as déjà puisque tu as déjà appelé

ps en passant ce couac mot de passe  aurait du etre posté DANS le fil 100% free central


----------



## solornat (21 Octobre 2013)

Bon j'ai eu la hotline de free pour la 3 eme fois..
elle me dit que mon compte n'étant pas le compte principal mais secondaire sur le compte free, on ne peut récuperer son mot de passe.......Très amusant

---------- Post added at 10h12 ---------- Previous post was at 10h09 ----------

Merci mais je pensais que pour la hotline c'était un numéro spécial box revolution.. mais non c'est bien tourjours le meme numéro. Merci quand meme pascal


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2013)

solornat a dit:


> Bon j'ai eu la hotline de free pour la 3 eme fois..
> elle me dit que mon compte n'étant pas le compte principal mais secondaire sur le compte free, on ne peut récuperer son mot de passe......


les hotliners suivent des procédures (diagnostic soluces )qui suffisent dans 99%descas
restent les autres qui réclament perseverance ou autres voies

 ton cas n'est pas exceptionnel
va par exemple en causer chez ADUF*
forum TRES mais TRES lu par les corps free (hotliners ,cadres ou techs)
 qui parfois aident  directement en public soit en privé ou via contact newsgroup

*cherche un sujet  aduf qui en parle et poste y  ,sinon tu te fais mal voir d'entrée ce qui n'est pas le but


----------



## solornat (21 Octobre 2013)

Merci

---------- Post added at 10h53 ---------- Previous post was at 10h42 ----------

OUI bien sur ma boite free est rattachée à gmail.. pour l'adresse heureusement... sinon j'ai réussi à rattacher un compte principal .. qui n'est pas le mien... Pour l'instant le compte ne veut pas se rattacher car j'ai oublié le mot de passe ou je n'ai pas le bon.. J'en avais un mais il faut 8 caractères.. Bref... je désespère J'ai meme essayé de creer une nouvelle adresse mail sur l'interface, il me dit que cette adresse existe bien..


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2013)

arrete avec ces manips!
car la base de données free risque d'y perdre son latin à force d'etre modifiée

resoudre la question d'accès ( via les techniciens free)
puis une fois ca réglé
tu t'occuperas de  nettoyages et réassigner  compte adsl comptes free principaux secondaires etc en y associant des emails de secours variés

puis noter tout ca d'une maniere ou d'une autre, histoire de ne pas avoir à etre confronté à des"oublis" dans quelques mois


----------

